# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Insider news!!

## smokethedays

At my gym in the South Bay, CA ther eis a MMA class taught by John Marsh, a really good fighter, old school, and Pride veteran.
So I found out he is fighting Kimbo is September in the UFC.  :Wink/Grin: 
That is going to be brutal, the dude John is good I've seen him training other guys for fights and shit. Sick fitness/cardio level. round after round. no stop.

----------


## Voice of Reason

:Bs:   :Liar:   :Chairshot:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## smokethedays

> 


  :Hmmmm:

----------


## False Positive

Maybe not a liar but you have been fed some misleading info bro. Jon Marsh is tough has been around the block and in all actuallity he would beat Kimbo. That being said Kimbo is fighting in October against Ken Shamrock.

----------


## WARMachine

True about Kimbo fighting Shamrock in Oct... Wrong about Marsh beating Kimbo... Now im not a nuthugger of Kimbo's, in all honesty, i cannot stand the guy...

But Kimbo is a better striker than Marsh, and would probably KO him(like he did to Marsh's training partner, Tank Abbott)... Marsh is a journeyman at best, though he is a well respected guy in the MMA community...

I have the upmost respect for him, i just call em like i see em...

----------


## smokethedays

Ok, ok got it figured out, apparently it was supposed to be Marsh vs. Kimbo but UFC decided on Shamrock for financial purposes (much bigger name0. That is what I found out yesterday.

----------


## WARMachine

Dude Kimbo is signed to Elite XC... The fight is gonna be on Elite XC's Saturday Night Fights event they have on CBS. Look up some MMAweekly from time to time for early information...

And although Dana White's word is worth dogsh*t, i believe him when he says he will never sign Kimbo Slice...

You said you were training with Marsh with Neutral Grounds BJJ right?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Wrong opponent, wrong organization......

----------


## ironfist

I don't see dana letting kimbo in the ucf any time soon...

----------


## BITTAPART2

^^or the ufc  :Smilie:

----------

